# Is it legal to hunt coydogs?



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Is it legal to hunt the Canis latrans/Canis lupus hybrid ?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

How would you identify it before you shoot it? 
The only way to prove it is with DNA.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Bucket-Back said:


> Is it legal to hunt the Canis latrans/Canis lupus hybrid ?


 I recently shot a coyshund. Half wiener dog and half coyote. :lol: People think that coyotes breed with dogs and wolves. I have my doubts that it is as common as people would like to believe. If anything coyotes would breed with foxes and they don't do that.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

SURE HUNT THEM.....LOL

All kidding aside coyotes and dogs breeding is extremely rare, there are very few documented cases...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Conflicting info, now that I look at it.

Coydog would indicate a coyote and dog cross.
Then you state Canis latrans/Canis lupus which doesn't involve dogs.

Coyote = canis latrans
wolf = canis lupus
dog = canis familiaris

It has been reported that eastern coyotes have wolf DNA in them and that has lead to them being larger then the western ones.

Again, no way to tell without DNA samples.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Dam wikipedia


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

swampbuck62 said:


> SURE HUNT THEM.....LOL
> 
> All kidding aside coyotes and dogs breeding is extremely rare, there are very few documented cases...


My friend had a German Shepard /Coyote mix in Chesterfield Twp., not that rare in the woods at all.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Bucket-Back said:


> My friend had a German Shepard /Coyote mix in Chesterfield Twp., not that rare in the woods at all.


Yea them and Big foots are running all over the woods. :lol:

Griff


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I know a guy from Brighton that walked his dog daily in Brighton Rec. , he had been stalked by a Coy on several occasions, ( 2006ish)and he had made a complaint about it to HTPD... and as it turned out his dog was attacked and killed by the Coy shortly after the complaint was made. The Coy was lethally removed by C.O.'s I beleive...


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I caught a really strange looking canine many years ago. It was almost all white sure, looked like a coyote, but because of the color I turned it loose. It ran toward the closest house about a quarter mile away. 
I was running my line way before daylight on weekdays (Had a full time job.) but after work I went back to that house to see of thata's where the "dog" went. It was. I told the lady I had caught her dog and she acknowledged the dog was limping. THEN she said..."Did you know he's 1/2 coyote (1/2 shepherd)?" She said she bought him as such! 
I got a lot of mileage out of retelling the story that... "I caught a HALF of a coyote!" :lol:


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bucket-Back said:


> My friend had a German Shepard /Coyote mix in Chesterfield Twp., not that rare in the woods at all.


so he has ONE and that makes them not that rare?I will contend we have more yotes in the southeast and have never seen or heard of a documented case here..


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Best make sure that it doesnt have a collar before you pull the trigger.


----------

